# Meet DC members in person!



## jkath (Jun 16, 2008)

_*Anyone want to meet up with other DC-ers?

*_Maybe we can use this thread to do just that, like Barbara L, Maidrite, kitchenelf, Dove & Raine did last weekend

Post your whereabouts, or maybe where you'll be vacationing soon, and see if anyone wants to meet up.

As for me, I'm in southern California, near the 210/57 split.
Anyone up for lunch?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in San Antonio, but Corpus Christi or Houston or Austin would be easy for me, too, if anyone finds themselves deep in the heart of Texas!


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be in Stanardsville VA and Baltimore in July.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be here with no escape for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I'll be here with no escape for the rest of my life.


Awww, Hon, I swear the kids will grow up one day! In fact, it will seem like it went by in a flash when it happens. Until then, you can escape vicariously here at DC.


----------



## luvs (Jun 16, 2008)

pittsburgh, pennsylvania fer me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

NoVA, Washington D.C. here


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

In Cicero right next to Chicago.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2008)

Where you can get this:


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> NoVA, Washington D.C. here



Tatt, you are just down I-66 from me.  I'm a little farther west, near Nissan.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Where you can get this:


OMG, you have booze and a beach???? I desperately want to visit you now!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

It is the flower in the drink that makes it special... oh heck who am I kidding I would chug it and hit the water!


----------



## miniman (Jun 16, 2008)

Basingstoek, England (about an hour out from London)


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 16, 2008)

Haledon NJ, Near Paramus. OK Jerseyites, Maybe  DC picnic this summer. Pick a park, maybe Jockey Hollow (Once I get where Y'all are, I'll research). Everyone brings a component and we go from there. AC


----------



## elaine l (Jun 16, 2008)

I would love to meet up with some of you.  I live 42 minutes west of Boston.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2008)

just down the road from san diego, calif.

babe


----------



## luvs (Jun 16, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Haledon NJ, Near Paramus. OK Jerseyites, Maybe DC picnic this summer. Pick a park, maybe Jockey Hollow (Once I get where Y'all are, I'll research). Everyone brings a component and we go from there. AC


 

i've shared that though since nearly after i joined & saw that gentle love that we share.
a park, a fairly equal drive fer most of us, maybe stopping at rest stops fer snacks & other necesssities, yet worth that to meet others from discusscooking.


----------



## amber (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok I'm going to Hawaii, and England apparently  I've been to England.  Anyone want to come to Maine...it's lovely in the summer!


----------



## stassie (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, I so read that that title as "Meet DC members in prison"  That got me thinking for a moment!

I New Zealand's a bit far away for most of you


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Where you can get this:



you live at the royal Hawaiian?!

Ya just keep rubbing it in, don't ya bugga! lol

Why did I leave Oahu?....I'll be back, sooner then later, and when I do, it is a night at Stage, then perhaps some after work shinannagins with IC...perhaps side street inn, or chart house for my favorite dive on Oahu.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

mudbug said:


> Tatt, you are just down I-66 from me.  I'm a little farther west, near Nissan.



perhaps we can do lunch or something, PM me if interested.


----------



## jeninga75 (Jun 16, 2008)

Augusta, Ga here.  I'd be willing to drive a couple hours but none of you are even close.  We seem to be very spread out.


----------



## The Z (Jun 16, 2008)

Las Vegas, NV.

Aww, heck.  Who am I kidding?  None of you probably ever come here .


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2008)

IC - I want one of those!!!!!!

And this, my friends, IS a barbeque sandwich and can be found at EB's in Indian Trail, NC (Raine's restaurant)...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 16, 2008)

The Z said:


> Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> Aww, heck. Who am I kidding? None of you probably ever come here .


  A couple years back we tried to come up with a rendezvous one thought was Las Vegas or maybe one for the east coast and one for the west coast but it fizzled out due to jobs, family, distance lack of extra cash but it was a nice fantasy while it lasted. Now with gas prices it's even more difficult for a big gathering.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm telling ya'll - according to my calculations, Texas is the most central location for everyone. San Antonio, Texas to be exact.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm thinkin smaller more local groups. Maybe by states, maybe regions. Smaller groups can get together with less expense and less to coordinate. After the ball gets rolling interest can / will / should motivate larger more frequent gatherings.

AC

Although, I can think of lots of you, who are not geographically close, that I would LOVE to meet.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 16, 2008)

Modesto Ca..Ok now all in chorus Where the Heck is that? It's only claim to fame is me J/K It's the home of the Gallo family..Nothin to do, but eat and talk..
kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

The Z said:


> Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> Aww, heck.  Who am I kidding?  None of you probably ever come here .





Yea, when was the last time anyone heard of someone going to Las Vegas? It's not like they have anything there, right?

On that note, though, I have noticed that if I was to fly anywhere in the country out of either Midway or O'Hare, the cheapest destination of them all seems to be Las Vegas...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> IC - I want one of those!!!!!!
> 
> And this, my friends, IS a barbeque sandwich and can be found at EB's in Indian Trail, NC (Raine's restaurant)...



that looks like a little ol BBQ slider for me


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> IC - I want one of those!!!!!!
> 
> And this, my friends, IS a barbeque sandwich and can be found at EB's in Indian Trail, NC (Raine's restaurant)...



I could go for a couple three four of those


----------



## jkath (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Z, we're thinking about coming out to your neck of the woods again, maybe in July, if dh can get the time off.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Modesto Ca..Ok now all in chorus Where the Heck is that? It's only claim to fame is me J/K It's the home of the Gallo family..Nothin to do, but eat and talk..
> kadesma


 
I've been to Modesto!! 
My grandpa used to live there. I was from NYC at the time.... I'd never seen so much.... nothing in my life!!! Ok at the ripe old age of 6.... 
He had the biggest pinecones in his brown yard I'd ever seen!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 16, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Modesto Ca...It's the home of the *Gallo family*..Nothin to do, but eat and talk..
> kadesma


And drink, apparently!  

Believe me Tatt and Buddy, there was nothing small about that sandwich!

We are at the northern border of South Carolina, close to Charlotte.  We would be willing to drive at least 2-4 hours in any direction (Well, 4 might be pushing it a teeny bit going east! LOL I don't think our new car doubles as a boat!).  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh I don't think it is small, I just think I have a bigger appetite! LOL. I figured it was about standard bun size round, but way piled up! The photo is a little deceiving and does make it look a little smaller than it probably is.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 16, 2008)

you can find me in the Big Apple!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, if any of you fancy a Mexican vacation, I am about 30 minutes north of Puerto Vallarta. Lots of cruise ships stop here, so if any of you have a day in Vallarta, just let me know and DH and I will meet you and go to lunch. Or....just come one down!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

So lets see, thats Hawaii, England, and Mexico... yea I can do that LOL. One of these days I keep saying...


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I need a US geography lesson.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I think I need a US geography lesson.



Speaking of which, have the mods/admins ever considered setting up a Frappr map for DC? It would be a world geography lesson for all of us


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 17, 2008)

Where in NY ChefJune? I'm in the city every day - Coffee if interested - I think VeraBlue is also in here somewhere. Probably more.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 17, 2008)

Suffern,NY right on the northern NJ border (Mahwah).That's where I am!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Speaking of which, have the mods/admins ever considered setting up a Frappr map for DC? It would be a world geography lesson for all of us


Do you mean something like this?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 17, 2008)

GB said:


> Do you mean something like this?



Something like that, yeah  Geeze, I'm even on it, so I must have seen it before


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

GB said:


> LOL



why type it again!


----------



## GB (Jun 17, 2008)

Too short otherwise.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 17, 2008)

GB said:


> LOL



                                 !


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 17, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Where in NY ChefJune? I'm in the city every day - Coffee if interested - I think VeraBlue is also in here somewhere. Probably more.


 
I live across the river in Jersey City, SCJ is downtown Manhattan, for now.  Shop every Saturday at Union Square Greenmarket.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

VickiQ said:


> Suffern,NY right on the northern NJ border (Mahwah).That's where I am!Love and energy, Vicki


 
my dad used to work at Mahwah Ford years ago ! small world.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 17, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Haledon NJ, Near Paramus. OK Jerseyites, Maybe DC picnic this summer. Pick a park, maybe Jockey Hollow (Once I get where Y'all are, I'll research). Everyone brings a component and we go from there. AC


 
I was raised in Ridgewood.   Jockey Hollow sounds familiar but for the life of me , I cannot remember where it is .


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

Montreal Quebec, Canada here... I think theres only one other person lol


----------



## LT72884 (Jun 17, 2008)

umm utah for me baby. goin 4 wheelin june 27-29th in penguitch utah for the hot air balloon festival. So if any of you are in that area then umm you could chill with my buds and i. You could even meet scott young from the eagles. well thats if my friend  invites him.. Its his cousin. and sometimes its anoying when he comes because all th ladies hit on him and not me so i become jealous and curl up in the corner in the fetal position and begin to cry. i cant help it. Im sensitive... LOLOL jk. nah he is pretty cool guy to chill with.


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

TATTRAT & ironchef, you guys need to move your little icons(!)


----------



## ironchef (Jun 17, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> IC - I want one of those!!!!!!
> 
> And this, my friends, IS a barbeque sandwich and can be found at EB's in Indian Trail, NC (Raine's restaurant)...


 
That's a sandwich?! What is that KElf, some good 'ole Memphis style BBQ ?


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 17, 2008)

I think a sandwich should have a specific description.. as in, no more than 4 inches of food in between each bun.. LOL.. that my friends is a MONSTER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

My thing is that sandwich looks very lonely on that plate.. it needs the company of some good baked beans and potato salad!


----------



## jkath (Jun 17, 2008)

ironchef said:


> That's a sandwich?! What is that KElf, some good 'ole Memphis style BBQ ?



That's from Raine's restaurant
Wish I could try it!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 17, 2008)

jkath said:


> That's from Raine's restaurant
> Wish I could try it!



Me too! Think we can talk Raine into shipping?? LOL.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm stock here, same place as Suzie. I am haviing de javu here. I thought i have already said that once.


----------



## cara (Jun 18, 2008)

anybody coming over to Germany? ;o)


----------



## mikki (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in Westren NY, Jamestown area


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 18, 2008)

jkath said:


> TATTRAT & ironchef, you guys need to move your little icons(!)




lol, But Oahu is so small on that map.


----------



## lulu (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, I'm within an hour from someine on this thread! 

In all the time since I joined I've said to DH next time we go over to the states I need to visit...and then reel off a list of impossible in one trip destinations.  *sigh* and in all that time we haven't been over ONCE to visit his father and siblings.  Silly huh?  

I do think we will be in NYC sometime over winter though, and I don't want to do family stuff with his lot so maybe some people who remember me from when I was here all the time will whisk me out to taste NYC??


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 18, 2008)

lulu said:


> Hey, I'm within an hour from someine on this thread!
> 
> In all the time since I joined I've said to DH next time we go over to the states I need to visit...and then reel off a list of impossible in one trip destinations. *sigh* and in all that time we haven't been over ONCE to visit his father and siblings. Silly huh?
> 
> I do think we will be in NYC sometime over winter though, and I don't want to do family stuff with his lot so maybe some people who remember me from when I was here all the time will whisk me out to taste NYC??


 
Just let us know when you're coming!


----------

